# The strongest breath mint



## nanoWatt (Feb 4, 2008)

I've been doing a little research, and find that many companies claim their's is the strongest.

The strongest I have tried were Fisherman's Friend, and those mints burned.

I've read that C.O. Bigelow Peppermints are very strong. And another one that looks rather artistic called momints, which are liquid mint, is supposed to be as well. Momints has a wikipedia page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Momints They look pretty, but somewhat like the VX nerve-gas modules from The Rock movie.

It's like the hot sauce pursuit of the hottest. What mint is the mintiest?


----------



## powernoodle (Feb 4, 2008)

I dig Altoids. They are the source of my man-strength.


----------



## Manzerick (Feb 4, 2008)

When I want to "man up" I reach for my trusty tin of Altoids..


They never let you down man!!! 



powernoodle said:


> I dig Altoids. They are the source of my man-strength.


----------



## nanoWatt (Feb 4, 2008)

I've tried Altoids too, though Fisherman's Friend was stronger. I couldn't finish it.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 4, 2008)

Love those Altoids. Peppermint or wintergreen Lifesavers hit the spot, too. And, you can create light flashes by chewing the wintergreen.

Geoff


----------



## Praxis (Feb 4, 2008)

I have not had Momints, but I have had something similar. Can't think of the brand name right now. They reminded me of liquid novocaine. You feel them more than you taste them. Pretty powerful, almost unpleasant.


----------



## nanoWatt (Feb 4, 2008)

Maybe you're referring to Ice Breakers Liquid Ice:

http://www.ediets.com/news/article.cfm/cmi_632169/cid_1/code_17552



Praxis said:


> I have not had Momints, but I have had something similar. Can't think of the brand name right now. They reminded me of liquid novocaine. You feel them more than you taste them. Pretty powerful, almost unpleasant.


----------



## Illum (Feb 4, 2008)

icebreakers were awesome....until humidity gets to them...gum or tablets [I don't take them fast enough]

anyone heard of smint?


----------



## Warhead (Feb 4, 2008)

Not a mint, but a breath freshener with some serious kick, and will outlast a mint a hundred to one.....

(Toothpicks at bottom of page)
http://www.thursdayplantation.com/cmsv1/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=17&Itemid=42

If you can keep from chewing them, you can make one of these toothpicks last most of the day. No sugar and a natural antiseptic, helps the problem, doesn't cover it up.


----------



## Trashman (Feb 4, 2008)

Fisherman's Friend is definitely the strongest I've ever tried, but the one I tried wasn't really a mint, it was more of a menthol lozange, although it had a dry texture like a mint. I don't think the ones I tried are designed to freshen one's breath, either, but to provide relief from sore throats and stuffy noses. It's definitely the strongest, though, in all it's medicinal grossness. (tastes like medicine)


----------



## Sigman (Feb 5, 2008)

I was on the same quest awhile back & Hoof Mints from the Caribou Coffee Company (scroll down) fulfilled the requirements!!

I've tried their cinnamon & wintergreen mints as well, but they didn't come close to the peppermint!!!


----------



## Thujone (Feb 5, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> anyone heard of smint?



Still have some in my car, haven't seen them in stores in ages though


----------



## jugg2 (Feb 5, 2008)

Not quite a breath mint, but Listerine's mint spray is pretty strong. last summer when I was working at the HVAC company my dad works at, whenever me and one of the service guys would work together, we would see who could do the most shots/sprays of it while driving between jobs. Up to 10 its not that bad, but if you get over 25-30 it sucks, lol.


----------



## Praxis (Feb 5, 2008)

nanoWatt said:


> Maybe you're referring to Ice Breakers Liquid Ice:
> 
> http://www.ediets.com/news/article.cfm/cmi_632169/cid_1/code_17552



Yep, that's what they were. Not too bad overall, but I'm more of a mint gum chewer.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Feb 7, 2008)

Amazing how us geeks have so many of the same side obsessions. Years ago, I found that Starbucks Peppermint After Coffee Mints were the strongest I could find, much stronger (to my tastebuds, at least) than Altoids and the like. Alas, I can't even find Starbucks peppermint anymore, just cinnamon, vanilla, and similar estrogen-driven flavors such as rainbow and unicorn . I just placed an order for those Hoofmints, hoping they capture the old glory of those original Starbucks. 

I also love those tea tree chewing sticks. Just placed a new order for them as well, and thought I'd try the cinnamon this time. Forget about what I said above about cinnamon being an estrogen-driven flavor. I've changed my mind, cinnamon rocks.


----------



## ErickThakrar (Feb 7, 2008)

Fisherman's Friend rules! I miss those. Can't seem to find them here though


----------



## Norm (Feb 7, 2008)

ErickThakrar said:


> Fisherman's Friend rules! I miss those. Can't seem to find them here though


I can always pick some up for you here in Oz.
Norm

I always thought these were strong






I can pick these up in the imported section in Safeway's.


----------



## ErickThakrar (Feb 7, 2008)

Hahaha. Nah, that's ok. I've got friends and family in low places (Denmark), I can always have them send me some


----------



## Sigman (Feb 7, 2008)

Joe Talmadge said:


> ...I just placed an order for those Hoofmints, hoping they capture the old glory of those original Starbucks...


I think you'll find they WON'T compare to the Starbucks, they're STRONGER!! I'll be waiting for your review!


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Feb 14, 2008)

I was reading up on this a few months back, and there is anecdotal evidence that washing with steel will remove odors. There are even steel lollipops on e-Bay! I am not really sure if this is bunk. Whatever the case may be, a quick Google pulls up tons of hits on the odor-removing magic of steel...

?


----------



## nanoWatt (Feb 14, 2008)

Maybe, but mints taste better.



LEDAdd1ct said:


> I was reading up on this a few months back, and there is anecdotal evidence that washing with steel will remove odors. There are even steel lollipops on e-Bay! I am not really sure if this is bunk. Whatever the case may be, a quick Google pulls up tons of hits on the odor-removing magic of steel...
> 
> ?


----------



## Twellmann (Feb 14, 2008)

:wave: Greetings from Copenhagen, Denmark

I'm not really sure if Fishermans are the strongest we have, but I still enjoy them. Especially when they come in small shotglasses


----------

